# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Updating phone point.

## Ben_82

Hi all, I know a person needs to be licenced to do this, but if someone wanted to update an old 610 phone socket, with a more modern rj11/12/45 wall plate, how would this new connection be wired. The existing 610 socket has white on 2 and blue on 6. Would the wiring be identical for each phone point? Cheers!

----------


## Armers

> Hi all, I know a person needs to be licenced to do this, but if someone wanted to update an old 610 phone socket, with a more modern rj11/12/45 wall plate, how would this new connection be wired. The existing 610 socket has white on 2 and blue on 6. Would the wiring be identical for each phone point?Cheers!

  The wiring should be identical at each 610 socket in the house that shares the same phone number. 
As for a modern connector, depends on what you buy, but there are plenty of resources on the internet to tell you what to connect it to.  
Cheers

----------


## Ben_82

> The wiring should be identical at each 610 socket in the house that shares the same phone number. 
> As for a modern connector, depends on what you buy, but there are plenty of resources on the internet to tell you what to connect it to.  
> Cheers

  Deta - Products I have read that rj45 outlets are used as phone points these days? If this is the case, where do I attach the white and blue wires, since I only need a normal phone connection? I will however be using this point to supply adsl to a router. Thanks for the help!

----------


## Armers

As for what you use these days it depends on the installer and what there preferences are..  
You attach the white and blue to the two center pins of the plug.. # 4 and 5. 
As I mentioned, lots of information on the internet.  
Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Ben_82

Ok thanks for the help! So blue cable is solid blue (4) and white cable is white/blue (5) right... Another question, how do I attach the 2nd series of white/blue cables to the same connector for a separate line?

----------


## Pulse

You need a krone highway media socket, it is the new Telstra standard socket. You get them at electrical wholesalers. The 4,5 pins are used, it has a second termination facility for the rest of the points around the house. There is a PDF somewhere online that shows all the details.  http://www.telstra.com.au/smart-comm...businesses.pdf 
cheers
pulse

----------


## tricky4000

Quite simply, it is usually to 2 middle pins that are used for PSTN phone lines.  The 2 middle pins on a RJ45 are pins 4&5.  On an RJ12 it is pins 3&4.
I am not sure what Ben_82 means about attaching same wires for second line.   
Tricks

----------


## Jon

If you want a second phone on the same telephone line/number you terminate the second cable on top of the first.
If it is a true second line that you want, the second line will more than likely be on the red/black pair of the cable coming in from the street.  Terminate these on pins 3 and 6 (rj45) of the rj socket and the run the cable from here to your other socket. 
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pulse

The highway media socket has 8 terminations for 4 pins, you don't the second line in the same slot, normal RJ 45s are different because they are designed for 8 pins.
cheers
pulse

----------

